# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Seneye primeiras observações

## António Vitor

Parece ser de qualidade...
Em relação ao PAR parece estar mesmo coincidente com os valores que obtinha com o medidor da bubbles...
Tem mais qualquer coisita...dá os valores dos espectros...
 :Big Grin: 
tem muitissimo pouco vermelho laranja, é o que Seneye diz...a temperatura também parece estar bem calibrada... e o pH e amónia tenho de esperar que fique mais tempo molhado o slide que temos depois de meter...

Portanto tenho até no lado azul, excelente luz, e mesmo no verde diz o aparelho, agora no lado do vermelho e laranja muito fraco...mas tá lá...
nem consegue dar um valor de kelvin, fora da amplitude...
 :Big Grin: 

Baltasar posta aqui as tuas observações...

O aparelho é um must have (para mim) nem que seja para o PAR e luz...como também tem a temperatura e capacidade de enviar sms, acho que sim...amónia é que dúvido que consiga medir no meu aquário...

Os valores podem ser consultados no site deles, portanto se faltar a luz dá para ver...porque deixa de registar valores de luz ou par.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Antônio, boa tarde!
É possível configurar a quantidade de leituras diárias para que o "slide" dure mais?
Após alcançar as 5600 leituras o aparelho deixa de funcionar até que o "slide" seja substituido ou ainda é possível ver as leituras no pc?
Após o aparelho ser retirado da tomada de energia e conectado ao pc ele grava as informações no software ou só envia para o site?
Como funciona a função "sensor de nível"?
Obrigado pela atenção.
Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

E fotos disso ? Queremos ver fotos...  :SbOk3: 

PS: Aliás Fotos *e* Vídeos! Queremos ver uma análise tipo os americanos, bem pormenorizadas e detalhadas...  :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas António,
> 
> E fotos disso ? Queremos ver fotos... 
> 
> PS: Aliás Fotos *e* Vídeos! Queremos ver uma análise tipo os americanos, bem pormenorizadas e detalhadas...


Ora pois...

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Entao Vitor!!!!

Quando é desmembras isso ai para a gente ver, tou curioso :Admirado:  :Admirado: 
E sabendo como levas as coisas a sério estou a espera de um reporte completo  de tudo ao pormenor :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 
Vamos lá!!!!

----------


## António Vitor

Está já prometido... stay tuned...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

só para dizer que não me arrependo mesmo nada de ter comprado o seneye, é uma das minhas melhores aquisições...
pena é o custo a longo prazo, mas 21 euros por 3 meses de testes continuos...CONTINUOS...é muitissimo bom...

com avisos com SMS se algo correr mal...e somos nós que escolhemos o limite.

Análise da:

-temperatura
-oxigénio dissolvido (potencial)
-NH4
-NH3 (nh4 e nh3 estão relacionados com a temperatura e pH mas isto detecta os diferentes tipos.
(tenho claro está 0.001 do tal tóxico.....)
-pH
E ainda faz uma análise espectral da luz...e está pronto para upgrades...

Naquilo que eu vi em 2-3 dias, tem uma qualidade suberba...impressionante diria, é pequeno, cabe na palma da minha mão...

O melhor do aparelho, é ele tirar medições quando estamos a dormir...
Detectei uma anomalia....com ele e pode me ter salvo alguns corais....

Tinha o pH abaixo dos 7.8 quando pensava que tinha mais, quando tinha ligado o reactor de cálcio (o co2 dissolvido baixou o pH), para zonas muito perigosas... só ligo o reactor agora no periodo nocturno...(com as luzes acesas do aquário....tarifa bi-horária.)

parece pouca coisa, mas são as pequenas diferenças que fazem termos sucesso ou não...
em relação a artigo com fotos e videos têm de esperar mais um pouco.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Epá... António estás a frente ainda nem tive tempo para o deixar ligado 1 dia dentro do aquário quanto mais testar as suas possibilidades...  :Olá: 

Confesso que só o tirei da caixa no dia que chegou e liguei com o software mesmo sem o slide só para ver se estava operacional, mais nada mesmo e nem lhe voltei a pegar, mas as primeiras impressões visuais estão bastante dentro do que já reportas-te.  :Pracima: 
Se tiver algum tempo este weekend (o que duvido pois surgiu muito trabalho) ainda vou tentar aprofundar mais ou pelo menos por o slide de molho ehehheh...  :yb665:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, pelo que li parece ser algo muito bom, pena é a rende mensal. MAS com isso nas vossas mãos estou com esperanças que saia para aí um DIY parecido (quiçá melhor ehehe)

----------


## António Vitor

7 euros renda mensal...nem é assim muito...mas claro é alguma coisa.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá António,

Estou a seguir atentamente o teu tópico. Gostaria de saber mais sobre a utilização das mensagens SMS para monitorizar os aquários à distância e como é que funcionam os alertas via SMS quando há faltas de corrente.

Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

A questão nem é só os 7 euros mas sim gostar dos diy e podermos aumentar mais o tipo de testes. Sabendo como calibram tudo e trabalham é mais fácil o resto

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

João, infelizmente há coisas que não estão ao alcance de um DIY... não por falta de vontade, mas pelo tipo de tecnologia empregue, pelos custos de pesquisa e desenvolvimento...
Todos aqueles que gostam de DIY esperam a vir a aprender algo com o Seneye, mas certamente que vai demorar tempo a perceber a tecnologia utilizada... e depois, compensará um DIY? Não me parece...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Ricardo Rodrigues Se existir falta de corrente eles deixam de actualizar o site da seneye, sabes indo ao site, com um mobile phone dos "novos", não manda sms...
Se por exemplo estiveres de férias, deixares o pc ligado com rede e internet, se te deixar de actualizar o site, o pc pode estar encravado não teres internet....ou então não tens corrente electrica...

Sinceramente para isso era mais fácil um diy...com um arduino e com um shield para evniar sms, conseguia-se fazer isso...bastava que este detecta-se que não havia corrente...simples de se fazer. colocar um transformador dos chinocas ligado a um input analogico a 5 volts, se deixasse de ter corrente manda sms...simples diy. O Seneye não faz isso...

mas isto sou eu que tenho um arduino ligado ao meu ups...e nunca desliga
 :Wink: 
não tenho é o shield do telemovel...nem vou comprar..

----------


## António Vitor

Aquilo que o seneye tem são as observações continuas, os sms ainda não testei...
Mas julgo que ainda não funcionam....

Sim não estão a funcionar, se é só quando adquirimos o seneye+ (as recargas), pode ser, mas não me parece...
ontem afinal tive isto acima de 8.4 pH, e eu pensava que tinha colocado o limite a 8.5 mas não era mesmo 8.4, e nada nenhum envio de sms...

pode ser realmente um problema do site...vou entrar em contacto com eles, ao menos um email...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

(SMS alerts may not be available in all countries) 
lol...pois...
Em pT não enviam, custa muito...

Agora não sei é porque é que não recebi o meu email de aviso, também mandam emails...vou investigar.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Antônio, boa tarde!

Depois de 30 dias se não trocar o "Slide" o aparelho pára de funcionar ou é possível gravar as informações no pc?

Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## António Vitor

ele indica na mesma...mas não experimentei...mas a peça deixa de funcionar correctamente.
tipo o pH e a indicação da amónia... mas só sei depois de passar o tal periodo...
vou deixar de proposito sem o cartucho ou slide para ver o que acontece.


Agora o que sei é que já nãop vai fazer os updates no site do seneye...mesmo que indique o pH e temperatura e o resto..

----------


## António Vitor

Bom tenho mesmo fotossintese no periodo que tenho as luzes ligadas como o caraças, e portanto devo ter sempre o filtro de algas desligado de noite, para não me subir demasiado o pH....

bem....outra que ainda não me tinha apercebido...o seneye a ajudar a compreender melhor o meu aquário!
E isto depois de ter este aquário ANOS...curiosamente vejam:
a.jpg

Se navegam com o rato pelo gráfico vai aparecer as horas e o pH chegou mesmo aos 8.5 !
 :Big Grin: 

é este o ponto forte disto...de que outra maneira conseguiriamos ter registos... com um arduino talvez fosse possivel e este com uma sonda...mas a facilidade e a ausência de ter de calibrar isto, atrai-me...

----------


## António Vitor

Outra coisa importante...
o NH4 tem quebras e subidas de acordo também com o ritmo da fotossintese, isto não é o NH3 livre, esse deu sempre 0.01...
 :Wink: 

as dá para ver que o NH4 tem vindo a cair desde que limpei da ultima vez há alguns dias o filtro das algas...
portanto não devo o limpar demasiado ou então devo colocar em serviço também o outro lado da rede...tem dois lados e só tenho algas e luz de um dos lados.
e só limpar um lado de cada vez.

vejam o gráfico!
a.jpg
reparem na tendência de descida, facto do filtro estar mais carregado de algas...
isto dá para perceber isto...
só com um seneye...nunca com testes dos ditos normais!

----------


## AntonioSilva

Bom dia 

Tenho seguido este tópico e acho o equipamento uma boa compra, quanto mais não seja pela leitura PAR ou do espectro, pode não ser tão preciso como um sensor PAR mas pelos vistos não anda longe.

Mas acho que eles não inventaram nada de novo, conhecem isto ?



e isto ?



Não me acredito que apareçam mais shields para o seneye, oxalá esteja enganado e não me acredito que o teste de ph seja tão bom como uma sonda de ph calibrada.

No entanto mede a luz e a temperatura portanto não deixa de ser uma boa compra.

Cumprimentos

----------


## António Vitor

Até pode nem ser tão bom AntónioSilva, mas mesmo que tenha uma falha de 0.1 pH dá para perceber as oscilações e guardar estas...
E se calhar não inventaram nada de novo, mas o facto de ter gráficos e seguirmos ocorrências percebemos certas coisas que de outra maneira seria impossivel...

ontem por lapso meti os leds (made by me) em modo só azul, e com 4% da potência, e portanto chegou a hora de ligar as luzes e nõa ligaram...

repara o que aconteceu com o NH4...que é tóxico...
 mesmo que os valores tenham erro, dá para percener as oscilações e dá para perceber que o facto de eu não ter ligado as luzes prejudicou...também dá para perceber se começarmos a alimentar demasiado os peixes, e vermos oscilações cada vez mais altas...
estão a ver?

e evitarmos muitos crashes inexplicáveis...b.jpg

----------


## AntonioSilva

Evidente Victor, mas com o arduino podes fazer o mesmo, mandas escrever para um ficheiro e podes fazer um gráfico de seguida.

Esse NH4 está a 2ppm ? De certeza ? Se fizeres com testes tradicionais detectas ? Se não detectares e os testes que usas-te não indicarem amónia se calhar estas a ler erros do sensor do seneye.
E não sabes qual a falha do sensor, estive a ver na net e não existe especificações, pode ser 0,1 % ou 10 %

Se isso funcionar então posso dizer que até é barato porque os produtos da Seachem são muito mais caros e tive problemas com eles, não mediam correctamente e demoram muito tempo a estabilizar o valor.

Mas mesmo assim continuo a dizer que é uma boa compra, tens o sensor da luz e de temperatura embora o sensor da luz é o principal a meu ver, se não tive-se um sensor da apooge comprava esse bem mais barato, agora ja vou tarde. :yb620:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

No meu trabalho (trabalho com números, estatísticas e etc...) costumo dizer que o importante num gráfico não é saber os valores mas a tendência. Os números é uma questão de escala, apenas!

Vai ao encontro ao que tens aqui escrito António!

Como é evidente podemos até medir, no limite, 10 vezes o PH por dia (Até com testes de cores), mas não nos apercebemos das oscilações e das tendências. Só colocando isso num gráfico nos apercebemos melhor disso e isso num aquário faz TODA a diferença!

Estas conclusões que o António tem referido, provam isto mesmo e provaram-me também a mim que hoje em dia um aquário de água salgada não pode ser pensado sem um controlo online com registo de, pelo menos temperatura e PH.

----------


## António Vitor

Hugo conseguistes uma coisa que eu não consegui, trabalhar nessa área, tirando eu um curso para isso.

Mas como existem males que Vêm por bem, estou super feliz a fazer o que faço actualmente.
 :Wink: 
Mas isto não vem pró caso, o António Silva tem razão com o arduino poderia ser feito ácilmente, pelo menos o pH e temperatura, agora o NH3 ou NH4 é que não sei..

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Já agora meto uma colherada. Há 3 anos comprei um monitor de pH e aparentenente estava tudo bem. O pH variava-me entre 8,1 e 8,3. Mas o KH era baixinho e havia sps a passar mal. Bicarbonato para dentro... O pH continuava bem e o KH subia mas rapidamente voltava aos ridículos 4,5.

Achei que não estava a entender bem o aquário e um belo dia disse para mim. Vou medir o pH antes de se acenderem as luzes. Pois... 7.7! Mais... Medi uma hora depois de apagarem e chegou uma vez aos 7,6.

Corrigi com carbonato de Na que alcaliniza e aquilo ficou bom. O pH à noite já ficava nos 8,0.

Demorei 6 meses a intervir no sistema quando com o Seneye demoraria um dia. Era só cer o gráfico e via-se o filme todo. Perdi por exemplo uma staghorn verde que se teria salvo com toda a certeza.

----------


## AntonioSilva

Caros colegas

Concordo plenamente com o que disseram, dependendo da aplicação que lhes queiram dar pode ser mais ou menos útil, se realmente querem controlar o ph ao longo do dia então mesmo que o sensor não seja muito preciso vão ter aquilo que querem.

Vou acompanhado a evolução dos teste, quem sabe um dia não compro um para o meu aquario de agua fria.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> se realmente querem controlar o ph ao longo do dia


Reforçando a ideia que expressei no meu último post, julgo que hoje em dia, pensar um aquário salgado sem ter isto, é um mau começo!

Há uns anos atrás "estas mariquices" eram caras! Muito caras! Extremamente caras!!! Um balúrdio!!!

Hoje em dia não é assim. Seja com um Seneye, seja com um arduino, seja com o que for, há formas de termos ph e temperatura (pelo menos estes) a preços aceitáveis, e a diferença que isso faz no entendimento do ecosistema que é um aquário é brutal e muitas vezes decisiva entre sucesso e insucesso!


Resumindo, na minha opinião, hoje em dia, controlo online com registo de PH e temperatura, é tão importante/necessário/fundamental como um escumador, uma bomba de circulação ou um reactor qualquer... :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

já recebi o primeiro email....
 :Wink: 
funciona os avisos, mas para PT só por email.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> já recebi o primeiro email....
> 
> funciona os avisos, mas para PT só por email.


Pessoalmente até prefiro! :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Com o aumento de aquisição de Smartphones... com pacotes de internet... receber uma SMS ou um mail no telemóvel... vai parar ao mesmo, no que diz respeito à recepção da informação.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok para saberem valores concretos dos slides (seneye+) aqui fica o link da venda oficial no eBay do pack de 3 unidades:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/seneye-/15...item231740c569

Portanto estamos a falar de +/- 21,50eur + 1,20eur (portes) de três em três meses para ter sempre constante as monitorizações de PH e amónia.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Mais informação adicional que valida os 30 dias para guardar dados já falados pelo António Vitor e mostra como se pode ligar via WIFI o Seneye:

http://www.seneye.com/using-seneye

Sendo assim o aparelho em questão usado é este: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BELKIN-F5L...item3cbaf4f2a4

mas penso que qualquer outro de outra marca com características semelhantes ou seja possibilidade de aceder remotamente a dispositivos USB funcionará.

----------


## fabianomoser

> Ok para saberem valores concretos dos slides (seneye+) aqui fica o link da venda oficial no eBay do pack de 3 unidades:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/seneye-/15...item231740c569
> 
> Portanto estamos a falar de +/- 21,50eur + 1,20eur (portes) de três em três meses para ter sempre constante as monitorizações de PH e amónia.


Boas,
Tenho acompanhado este tópico, mas ainda não percebi bem uma coisa.

Porque devemos trocar estes "Slides" mensalmente?
É uma "dependência" comercial da marca, ou eles contém reagentes que servem para obter os resultados?

Cumps,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## António Vitor

são reagentes são...Seneye mede luz (daí o eye final), e reagentes diversos reagem de maneira diferente aos quimicos.

Por um lado parece ficar mais caro que um pH electronico tradicional, por outro, e pelo preço, e pelo que duram as sondas, acho que compensa, isto se seguirmos algumas recomendações para substituição de electrodos de algumas marcas.
E tem a conviniência de não termos de calibrar isto...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Sei de alguém que considerou comprar uns quantos para monitorar um número razoável de tanques e comprou um para testar mas na calibração do pH os resultados foram desanimadores e não avançaram mais. Se calhar era um modelo numa fase muito inicial. Um Beta avançado mas do lado da calibração falhou por 3 décimas.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hummm... Nuno deve haver uma confusão qualquer, isto não tem qualquer calibrações, é só meter o slide dentro de agua do aquario durante as 24H, retirar encaixar no aparelho e está pronto a bombar.

Funciona por colorímetro pois na zona onde entra o slide tem dois sensores ópticos.

----------


## António Vitor

> Sei de alguém que considerou comprar uns quantos para monitorar um número razoável de tanques e comprou um para testar mas na calibração do pH os resultados foram desanimadores e não avançaram mais. Se calhar era um modelo numa fase muito inicial. Um Beta avançado mas do lado da calibração falhou por 3 décimas.


Em água salgada tem de estar 48 horas de molho como o Baltasar referiu, mas em água salgada tem de ser mais tempo, até dar "bons" valores...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Não sei quanto tempo o tiveram de molho mas face a um monitor comercial comum recentemente calibrado apresentava um desvio muito material. Como disse podia ser uma versão muito primitiva já que foi logo no início da comercialização.

----------


## António Vitor

tive erros mesmo grosseiros inicialmente, e só depois de estar dentro de água uns quase 2 dias, começou a funcionar bem. fica o testemunho, mas funciona bem...diria...

----------


## António Paulo Simões

> fica o testemunho, mas funciona bem...diria...


António,
Mas alguma vez compararam o valor de ph indicado pelo Seneye com outro aparelho calibrado?

Obrigado,

----------


## António Vitor

tenho um controlador de pH, dos tradicionais...
e o desvio era maior para um desses tais de reagentes, que o que acontece com o seneye.
não é rigoroso, talvez tenha algum erro, mas o que conta é as tendências, como já aqui tinha referido.

----------


## António Vitor

Tenho tirado excelentes ilações...

Por exemplo com o co2 no periodo diurno, o meu pH praticamente nem sofre oscilações diurnas/nocturnas, e Existe mais sobre o pH carradas de reacções quimicas, são promovidas pelo pH.

um exemplo é a conversão do NH3 em NH4 e viceversa, sendo o NH3 muitissimo mais tóxico.
E este aparece se subirmos o pH.

neste momento deveria ter menos NH4, mas este mesmo com uma descida do pH (periodo nocturno), continua a subir ligeiramente, facto que é fácil de verificar nos gráficos...claro que eu ontem andei a mexer nas rochas....e a partir corais o que pode explicar isso.
E o filtro das algas, ainda nãoi tem muitas algas...definharam um bocado...
 :Wink: 

são estas pequenas coisas que fazem isto valer bem o preço que custa.
Julgo que não deve existir no mercado aparelho tão sensivel, e mesmo que o valor esteja inflaccionado, serve para detectarmos tendências...
dúvido que tenha assim tanto NH4, até porque não tenho NH3 detectável com os testes tradicionais (e mesmo com o seneye)...para terem uma ideia.

Marca sempre marcou 0.001 ppm de NH3. Agora se o NH4 for em ppm (que dúvido) tinha de ter bem mais NH3...ainda não me responderam em relação a que unidades se trata o NH4...mas seja que unidades forem, funciona e dá para ver tendências, e se estamos a fazer as coisas bem...percebem?

----------


## António Vitor

Baltasar, gostava que me indicasses que valores costumas ter de alguns destes valores no teu aquário...para comparar com o meu sistema não ortodoxo...
 :Wink: 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....rado-escumador...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

António Vitor, sorryyy... mas ainda nem tenho isso ligado logo não faço ideia que parâmetros tenho mesmo ehhehe... com tanto trabalho recentemente não coloquei ainda a extensão USB grande para poder ter sempre ligado permanentemente visto ter o PC bem longe do aquario.

Ainda tenho o slide dentro da caixa por activar e por de molho  :Admirado: ... mas assim que tiver dados terei muito gosto em os partilhar para se poder comparar tudo ao máximo.

----------


## António Vitor

Bom eu já conto com 1 mÊs de observações...e andava a seleccionar corais resistentes a swings de pH...desde que comecei neste hobby.
 :Smile: 

E só o facto do Seneye me ter dado este parecer merece o valor que paguei que acho que foi irrisório.

ora vejam:
Untitled.jpg

reparem agora que tenho o filtro de algas mais activo(num lado ainda tenho pouco, julgo que ainda consigo atenuar mais os swings), e desde que aumentei ligeiramente o KH...pois os swings são modestos.
Vamos ver o que irá acontecer agora ao meu sistema sem escumador....com ainda mais esporos de algas...lol

----------


## Pedro Maia

Olá António,

A experiencia com o seneye continua a ser boa?
Realmente o pH está bem mais estável  :Big Grin: 

Cumps

----------


## Fernando Garcia

> ele indica na mesma...mas não experimentei...mas a peça deixa de funcionar correctamente.
> tipo o pH e a indicação da amónia... mas só sei depois de passar o tal periodo...
> vou deixar de proposito sem o cartucho ou slide para ver o que acontece.
> 
> 
> Agora o que sei é que já não vai fazer os updates no site do seneye...mesmo que indique o pH e temperatura e o resto..


Novidades quanto a este aparelho?

----------


## António Vitor

Funciona...só falta mesmo o Cálcio...
 :Wink:

----------


## João Seguro

cálcio e não só, o KH e MG também era óptimo :P

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Os reactores de cálcio estão normalmente ligado a controladores de pH, certo? Penso que se consegue ver variações no Kh, Ca e Mg através do pH  :Wink:

----------


## Fernando Garcia

> Os reactores de cálcio estão normalmente ligado a controladores de pH, certo? Penso que se consegue ver variações no Kh, Ca e Mg através do pH


Artur, na verdade os controladores de PH regulam apenas a quantidade de CO2 que é inserido no reator.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

> Funciona...só falta mesmo o Cálcio...


Olá!
Isto quer dizer que não é obrigatório trocar o "slide" mensalmente?

Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Fernando,

Tenho ideia que a descida do pH está relacionada com uma descida do Cálcio e que a descida do Kh está relacionada com um aumento da amplitude da variação do pH... e portanto, o controlador de pH, quando mede um valor inferior a "x", acciona o co2 para dissolver a media e subir o Ca+Kh... será?

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Estava procurando alguma correlação entre esses três elementos mas, não encontrei

Penso que para medir o Ca e o KH através do pH deveria existir um correlação como a apresentada nesta tabela.
Só que no lugar do Co2 seria o cálcio.
Mesmo para esta tabela os níveis de Co2 e o KH podem variar muito para o mesmo pH.

http://www.vitoriareef.com.br/forum/...ic.php?p=77755



Considerando que as medições da tabela abaixo estão corretas, repare que para o mesmo pH (8,4) foi medido diferentes valores para a Reserva alcalina.

http://brasilreef.com/viewtopic.php?...3611&start=180



Sendo assim, acredito que não existe uma correlação verdadeira.

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## João Seguro

O ideal será em vez do co2 termos o PH pois é apenas por esse que poderemos controlar os parâmetros de Ca, Mg e KH

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Fernando,

Não digo medir os valores de Ca, Kh e Mg mas sim verificar através do gráfico do pH se esses três parâmetros estão em equilíbrio.

Por exemplo, olhando para o gráfico do Seneye do António Vitor...




> reparem agora que tenho o filtro de algas mais activo(num lado ainda tenho pouco, julgo que ainda consigo atenuar mais os swings), e desde que aumentei ligeiramente o KH...pois os swings são modestos.


Naqueles últimos 5 dias (mais ou menos), verifica-se que a amplitude da oscilação do pH diminuiu bastante, ou seja, houve um aumento no Kh que aumentou a capacidade tampão do sistema. E os valores de Cálcio e Magnésio penso que se poderão validar pelo pH médio medido. No caso de valores Ca e/ou Mg demasiado baixos ou demasiado elevados, provavelmente o ponto médio do pH vai subir ou descer, em vez de andar pelo ponto médio habitual (o teórico 8.2, com oscilações entre os 8.0 e os 8.4)...

Aliás, desafio quem estiver por dentro do funcionamento dos reactores de cálcio, como é que o co2 é activado (e produção de cálcio + carbonatos). Acredito que tem a ver com um valor de pH prefefinido, por exemplo 8.0 ou 8.1, abaixo do qual o reactor começa a injectar cálcio e carbonatos no sistema.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Artur,

Penso que há aqui alguma confusão sobre a forma de funcionar dos reactores de cálcio.
Quando se usa um controlador de ph associado a um reactor, aquilo que se mede é o ph dentro do reactor e não no aquário.

A função do controlador é a de regular/cortar  a injecção de CO2 no reactor quando o ph (dentro do reactor), desce abaixo de determinado valor (tipo 6-6,5) e de voltar a ligar, por intermédio de uma válvula solenóide, a injecção de CO2, quando o ph sobe acima destes valores; a função do CO2 é fazer baixar o ph dentro do reactor e portanto aumentar a dissolução da mídia.
A quantidade de mídia dissolvida varia em função do ph mantido dentro do reactor; normalmente usam-se mídias à base de aragonite (dois terços) + sais de magnésio (um terço) porque estes materiais, dissolvem-se com facilidade com phs abaixo de 8.

Quanto à regulação da alcalinidade, do cálcio e do magnésio, não é fácil de obter através deste método e aquilo que se consegue controlar é a quantidade *global* de mídia dissolvida e introduzida no aquário e não cada um dos parametros individualmente, o que faz com que muitas vezes para teres um determinado valor de alcalinidade, tenhas que regular o reactor de forma a que o cálcio, ou o magnésio fiquem completamente desiquilibrados.

Um reactor de cálcio pode ser regulado básicamente de 3 formas: 
1- Através da combinação que se faz da mídia (percentagem de carbonatos/percentagem de mídia de cálcio/percentagem de mídia de magnésio);
2 - Através do ritmo de injecção do CO2 (nº de gotas/segundo), baixando mais, ou menos o ph (taxa de dissolução da mídia);
3 - Aumentando, ou diminuindo a quantidade de água que passa no reactor num determinado período; quanto maior a quantidade, menor o enriquecimento em carbonatos, cálcio e magnésio.

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois ia dizer +/- o mesmo pelo que não acrescento mais nada  :Smile: 



> Olá Artur,
> 
> Penso que há aqui alguma confusão sobre a forma de funcionar dos reactores de cálcio.
> Quando se usa um controlador de ph associado a um reactor, aquilo que se mede é o ph dentro do reactor e não no aquário.
> 
> A função do controlador é a de regular/cortar  a injecção de CO2 no reactor quando o ph (dentro do reactor), desce abaixo de determinado valor (tipo 6-6,5) e de voltar a ligar, por intermédio de uma válvula solenóide, a injecção de CO2, quando o ph sobe acima destes valores; a função do CO2 é fazer baixar o ph dentro do reactor e portanto aumentar a dissolução da mídia.
> A quantidade de mídia dissolvida varia em função do ph mantido dentro do reactor; normalmente usam-se mídias à base de aragonite (dois terços) + sais de magnésio (um terço) porque estes materiais, dissolvem-se com facilidade com phs abaixo de 8.
> 
> Quanto à regulação da alcalinidade, do cálcio e do magnésio, não é fácil de obter através deste método e aquilo que se consegue controlar é a quantidade *global* de mídia dissolvida e introduzida no aquário e não cada um dos parametros individualmente, o que faz com que muitas vezes para teres um determinado valor de alcalinidade, tenhas que regular o reactor de forma a que o cálcio, ou o magnésio fiquem completamente desiquilibrados.
> ...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Cesar,

Nunca tive um reactor de cálcio e pelos vistos tinha uma ideia errada do funcionamento do mesmo.

Obrigado pela explicação detalhada.  :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas Cesar,
> 
> Nunca tive um reactor de cálcio e pelos vistos tinha uma ideia errada do funcionamento do mesmo.
> 
> Obrigado pela explicação detalhada.


Atenção a um aspeto: se a midia não for sintética, teoricamente não origina desiquilíbrios entre Ca, Mg e KH.  Como se tratam de carbonatos deste dois iões, dissolvem-se proporcionalmente.

Há uma relação estável entre eles para cada pH.

Agora com mídeas sintéticas já não digo nada...

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá outra vez,

Penso que sendo a mídia sintética, pode diminuir os desequilíbrios, mas não os elimina porque cada aquário é um caso no que respeita a consumos de carbonatos, de cálcio, ou de magnésio e o reactor de cálcio não permite regular a dissolução de cada um deles individualmente; aliás, os consumos no mesmo aquário, variam de dia para dia conforme a fase em que o aquário está e há maiores,ou menores crescimentos dos corais e outros seres consumidores.

Penso que o reactor de cálcio é útil quando há grandes consumos de todos os elementos, por exemplo em grandes aquários onde há muitos SPSs em fase de crescimento, mas depois para afinar os parâmetros, quase sempre é necessário usar outro tipo se suplementação que permita dosear individualmente cada um dos elementos (balling, suplementos de cálcio, de magnésio, etc.).

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Já que tocaram no tema....

Em relação às midias "naturais", há quem diga que estas libertam fosfato e que isso é uma grande desvantagem em relação às midias sintéticas.

Nunca usei muito reactores de cálcio, portanto não sei se é verdade ou não. Vocês qual preferem?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Já agora, e aproveitando o tema das mídias, será que os nossos corais SPS que branqueiem, podemos usar no reactor como mídia de Ca+Kh+Mg?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Já que tocaram no tema....
> 
> Em relação às midias "naturais", há quem diga que estas libertam fosfato e que isso é uma grande desvantagem em relação às midias sintéticas.
> 
> Nunca usei muito reactores de cálcio, portanto não sei se é verdade ou não. Vocês qual preferem?


Saiu um artigozinho penso que na advanced aquarist a desmistificar determinadas fontes de fosfatos que sempre se consideraram altamente prejudiciais. A conclusão é que a proporção de fósforo introduzido pela alimentação de peixes e corais é de tal forma esmagadora que andar a pensar no carvão activado e outras midias como fonte dele é desajustado.

Quando encontrar deixo aqui o link.

Eu usei midias naturais e mesmo coral morto e não notei nenhuma subida dos fosfatos. Mas cada caso é um caso.

----------


## António Vitor

E eu foi com carvão do mais barato, sem efeitos negativos... Julgo que esse artigo está mesmo correcto.
Os alimentos são a fonte dos fosfatos, mesmo se não tivessemos osmose, era a mesmissima coisa. Mesmo com água de um furo com fosfatos.

----------


## Artur Jorge

Viva!

A malta que está a utilizar o seneye está a obter medidas fidedignas? E em relação à medição dos parametros da luz? Li noutro forum que o leitor de luz não consegue avaliar correctamente a luz por LED...


cumpts...

----------

